# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014



## Stichling63

Ich mache mal nen Test in Marienleuchte, da ist sehr tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite. #c


----------



## Gothenborger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Zweite Rutsche Staberhuk ebenfalls ohne Kontakt. So sah das aber wohl bei ca. 6 anderen Jüngern auch aus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Heute morgen ne richtig gute verloren  ....
Aber dafür wieder ein dorsch für heute abend...
Einem anderen kollegen ging es da heute wesentlich schlechter.  Zwei snaps inkl. Springerfliege abgerissen und beim zweiten abriss ging dann auch der spitzenring seiner daiwa r'nessa mit flöten...arme socke. 
Heute nacht probier ichs dann nochma vertikal auf dorsch. Und da die mefos zur zeit noch so tief stehen, hoffe ich auf nen schönen beifang ^^


----------



## Axtwerfer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Bonifaz schrieb:


> War vorgestern auch an der Küste für 4h mit ca. 200 Würfen und nix, bei ebenfalls glasklarem Wasser. #q#q



dann fehlen ja " nur" noch 800 bis zur Mefo....immerhin der Anfang ist gemacht


----------



## dorschwilli 306

neuer Monat!!
hier gehts weiter..........#6


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Gothenborger schrieb:


> Zweite Rutsche Staberhuk ebenfalls ohne Kontakt. So sah das aber wohl bei ca. 6 anderen Jüngern auch aus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Ich war erst im Sund und dann in Marienleuchte, zweimal nix.#q


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Hallo Leute !
Gestern los gewesen,in der Howachter Bucht .
1x ca 35-37cm
1x Nachläufer gleiche grösse 
1x Anfasser 
Könnte einen Schwarm Sandaale beobachten,die im Hüfttiefen Wasser an mir vorbei zogen . Tight lines


----------



## Salmontrutta

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Gestern vor Heiligenhafen-Klärwerk bis zur Sundbrücke keine Fische, dafür aber ein halbes Dutzend Kollegen ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt von Sonnenaufgang bis zum Untergang!


----------



## Gothenborger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Gestern nachmittag noch kurz Dahmshöved mitgenommen... Auch nix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzip

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Nord Ost Rügen = Nullnummer


----------



## Keinplanoman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Eckernförder Bucht:
Samstag Abend nix ausser Nebel. Konnte teilweise das Land hinter mir nicht mehr sehen.
Sonntag Morgen immerhin paar Angler unterwegs, aber keine Fische.

Schuld ist bestimmt der eiskalte Ostwind gewesen.


----------



## xxtrem01

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Moin, moin

 Eckernförder Bucht:

 gestern nach 4 Nullnummern eine kleine von ca. 40cm...
 schwimmt natürlich wieder.

 Mal ne Frage an die Experten hier: Ab wie vielen Jahren 
 werden Meerforellen ca. geschlechtsreif ???
 Hatte gestern nämlich den Eindruck, d. die 40er eine
 Braune war. Kann das sein???

 xxtrem01


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

moin, ich hatte schon einige brauen/pralle 40er, sogar mal eine 35er|bigeyes...

reif können sie so mit 2-3 jahren werden(die wachsen echt verdammt schnell...!)


----------



## Golfstrom

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

gestern östlich HRO: Wie das ganze Jahr schon auch gestern wieder absolut gar nichts!


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Heute in Westermarkelsdorf und Wallnau gewesen-----nixxxx  
 :r


----------



## nielsgonewild

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Heute im Kieler Raum gewesen. 1x 45 / 1x 56 / 1x untermaßig zurückgesetzt und noch ne Schöne verloren! Es scheint langsam besser zu werden. 15 - 18 Uhr Blinker 18gr gomoku lead spoon in silber braun/bronze


----------



## Icha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



observer schrieb:


> moin, ich hatte schon einige brauen/pralle 40er, sogar mal eine 35er|bigeyes...
> 
> reif können sie so mit 2-3 jahren werden(die wachsen echt verdammt schnell...!)


 
Wenn man nach den Experten geht aus Dänemark und co. sind sie nach einem Jahr bereits geschlechtsreif, ALLERDINGS sollen 95% den ersten Winter/ Laichzeit überspringen.
Mein Kollege hatte Anfang Januar ne Braune, die hatte geschätzte 35cm.

LG


----------



## Hänger06

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



nielsgonewild schrieb:


> Heute im Kieler Raum gewesen. 1x 45 / 1x 56 / 1x untermaßig zurückgesetzt und noch ne Schöne verloren! Es scheint langsam besser zu werden. 15 - 18 Uhr Blinker 18gr gomoku lead spoon in silber braun/bronze


Petrie


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

war am Sonntag mal mit dem Boot aufm Wasser unterwegs ^^

ist auch mal wieder schön gewesen die Küste von der anderen Seite zu sehen.
sind um 9 auf wasser gewesen und bis 13 uhr konnten wir zu zweit ledeiglich einen nachläufer verzeichnen^^

rein präventiv hatten wir jeder noch nen jigrute und paar gufis eingepackt um es noch auf dorsch zu probieren....
da wir es eiegndlich nur auf mefo abgesehen hatten hatten wir keine echolot mit....trotzdem voller hoffnung am auf ca 10 meter  tiefe erste wurf...den gummifisch nur hinter im boot hinterher gezogen...kurze essenspause....als mitmal ein ruck durch die rute fährt....brot beiseite geschmissen und den fisch kurz gedrillt als er dann ausstieg....ich dachte so fängt ja gut an.....10 min lang war dann ruhe...einmal umgesetzt beide köder gleichzeitig runter...und beide ruten waren auch fast zeitlgleich krumm...ich konnte einen dorsch von ende 50 verzeichnen...bei meinem kollegen hab es ne doublette von 2 anfang 50....und so ging das dann ne ganze zeit, so da wir in ca 3 stunden jeder so ca 15 dorschen den gummifisch schmackhaft machen konnten....da waren die mefos ganz schnell vergessen :q....wer brauch schon ein echolot???? ortskenntnisse sind das a und o ^^ wobei ich auch nie ohne los fahren würde wenns gezielt auf dorsch und co geht ^^

und ja wieder alles klein.....
 sch*** auf groß und kleinschreibung^^


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Icha schrieb:


> .....
> Mein Kollege hatte Anfang Januar ne Braune, die hatte geschätzte 35cm.....


Nicht vergessen, dass die Meerforellen Ihr Leben im Bach braun beginnen und teilweise als Smolt auch braun das erst Mal in der Ostsee auftauchen 
Und dann gibt es da ja auch noch die ganzjährig braunen, die meistens in den schilfbestandenen Buchten und Fjorden in Dänemark leben......
Hochsommerfisch


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

"Unverhofft kommt oft" war heute mein Motto. JEDESEMAL, wo ich mal abgelenkt war, die hand von der kurbel genommen hab, um mal die rotznase zu wischen, oder die kippe auszudrücken, kamen bisse. Ein biss hätte mir fast die rute aus der hand geschlagen.
Ca. 20 vorm steg muss entweder ein baumstamm im wasser getrieben haben, oder ne richtig mächtige mefo muss meinen blinker attakiert haben. So einen rumms hatte ich zuvor noch nicht. Naja ein paar tage sind noch Semesterferien.......


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



neukieler schrieb:


> ...... ein paar tage sind noch Semesterferien.......



Du bist böse |bigeyes


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Die böse ist hier ganz klar die " salmo trutta trutta"......
Diese, ist diejenige, die mich vom lernen und nebenjobs fern hält, und somit meine ganze zukunft in frage stellt.....
Genau diese ist hier die böse....
Zum Glück hab ich vereinzelt mal ein paar dorsche als beifang dabei, um mich kulinarisch zu versorgen...einige dorsche verhöker ich dann für ein paar cent's auf dem wochenmarkt, um mir aus dem erlös wieder neue blinker zu klöppeln.....


----------



## raku

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

@neukieler

locker bleiben....Du hast noch 45 Jahre für ne´n fulltime Job....


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



raku schrieb:


> ....Du hast noch 45 Jahre für ne´n fulltime Job....



genau.......für Meerforellenjäger Kategorie eins :q


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



neukieler schrieb:


> ...einige dorsche verhöker ich dann für ein paar cent's auf dem wochenmarkt, um mir aus dem erlös wieder neue blinker zu klöppeln.....



Das würde ich mal schön für mich behalten. Du wärst nicht der Erste, dem deswegen eine Anzeige ins Haus flattert.


----------



## Kellogs

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Moin Moin, war jemand in den letzten Tagen mal auf Als in DK unterwegs und weiß, wie es dort zur Zeit aussieht?
Würde Ende nächster Woche gerne mal für eine kurze Tour dahin fahren. Oder hat jemand Tipps aus der Vergangenheit, wo es auf Als Mitte März die besten Chancen auf Mefo gibt?


----------



## shR!mp

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Das mit dem verticken war wohl auch ein Scherz...oooder??:g

War heute zum Sonnenaufgang am Falkensteiner Hundestrand unterwegs und habe abgeschneidert.... Aber egal der morgen war trotzdem super.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Ab heute nenne ich "Findling" ,sheldon cooper. Wie man solch eine ironie übersehen kann, ist mir unbegreiflich. ......


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Ironie ist ein Stilmittel, welches man im AB besser nicht anwendet...


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ironie ist ein Stilmittel, welches man im AB besser nicht anwendet...



#vyes #6


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Gestern ne 61er:vik:
wenn ich die in ein paar monaten mit dem doppelten Gewicht wieder bekomme...das wär was. Geschätzt hatte die gerade mal 1,5 kg |bigeyes
Zwecks schnellen wieder eingliedern in die für sie normale Umwelt, kein Bild o.ä


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Hallo Leute
Heute Howachter Bucht
 Klasse Nullnummer absolut nichts....wie ausgestorben...
Tight lines


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, dass die Meerforellen Ihr Leben im Bach braun beginnen und teilweise als Smolt auch braun das erst Mal in der Ostsee auftauchen
> Und dann gibt es da ja auch noch die ganzjährig braunen, die meistens in den schilfbestandenen Buchten und Fjorden in Dänemark leben......
> Hochsommerfisch



ey vossy die sieht wunderhübsch aus wie ne fette b forelle


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Topic schrieb:


> war am Sonntag mal mit dem Boot aufm Wasser unterwegs ^^
> 
> ist auch mal wieder schön gewesen die Küste von der anderen Seite zu sehen.
> sind um 9 auf wasser gewesen und bis 13 uhr konnten wir zu zweit ledeiglich einen nachläufer verzeichnen^^
> 
> rein präventiv hatten wir jeder noch nen jigrute und paar gufis eingepackt um es noch auf dorsch zu probieren....
> da wir es eiegndlich nur auf mefo abgesehen hatten hatten wir keine echolot mit....trotzdem voller hoffnung am auf ca 10 meter  tiefe erste wurf...den gummifisch nur hinter im boot hinterher gezogen...kurze essenspause....als mitmal ein ruck durch die rute fährt....brot beiseite geschmissen und den fisch kurz gedrillt als er dann ausstieg....ich dachte so fängt ja gut an.....10 min lang war dann ruhe...einmal umgesetzt beide köder gleichzeitig runter...und beide ruten waren auch fast zeitlgleich krumm...ich konnte einen dorsch von ende 50 verzeichnen...bei meinem kollegen hab es ne doublette von 2 anfang 50....und so ging das dann ne ganze zeit, so da wir in ca 3 stunden jeder so ca 15 dorschen den gummifisch schmackhaft machen konnten....da waren die mefos ganz schnell vergessen :q....wer brauch schon ein echolot???? ortskenntnisse sind das a und o ^^ wobei ich auch nie ohne los fahren würde wenns gezielt auf dorsch und co geht ^^
> 
> und ja wieder alles klein.....
> sch*** auf groß und kleinschreibung^^



klasse Nummer!!! Petri#h


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Datum: 5.03.14
Wo: WB-Bucht
Wann: 12 bis 17
Wurfweite: 50-70m
Wind: NW 
Wasser: glasklar, wellig
Wetter: sehr bedeckt,neblig
Methode/Montage: Blinker + Fliege
Fang: fast eine Dicke|rolleyes

Fazit: alles gegeben,guter Wind,,aber war ein Kampf,,3stunden nix,,dann kam der knall auf die Springerfliege, konnte sich aber nach 5minuten re-releasen,,war ne schöne 60+
Angelkollege auch pech gehabt ,,ein Angriff auf seine Polar Magnus und weg war sie, samt Fliege.
Petri Steil #h


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

An alle Experten :
Was kann man machen um ein Durchbiss oder Abriss des Seitenarms zu verhindern ? 
Habe mit 40er Mono gefischt,,selbst das hat die Gute durchgeknipst..#c


----------



## olds

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Freu freu freu !!!
Morgen früh geht die Reise los.
Wohin ? Rügen
Werde mal versuchen als Zanderangler der silbernen Schönheit der Ostsee nachzustellen.
Juliusruh ist mein Ausgangspunk 100 m bis um Wasser.
Werde dann mal berichten wie es läuft 
Ich denke 1 Woche sollte ausreichen um wenigsten 1 ans Band zu bekommen.


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Für mich geht's morgen nach Fehmarn. Werde in Bojendorf wohnen und vermutlich auch in der Ecke fischen. Wetter soll ja super werden, ich frei mich wie irre 

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischhunter0815

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Für mich gehts erst ab 22 los . Für2 Wochen . Bin alleine unterwegs . Falls sich jemand anschließen will gerne bitte melden . Bin auf der Insel mit f. Bin auch nicht das erste mal dort . Also haut rein und allen fängern ein dickes Petri


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Das hört sich ja so an als will ganz Deutschland am Wochenende nach oben... nun ja, wir sind auch Samstag auf der Sonneninsel unterwegs  Bericht folgt!


----------



## Fleiginho

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> An alle Experten :
> Was kann man machen um ein Durchbiss oder Abriss des Seitenarms zu verhindern ?
> Habe mit 40er Mono gefischt,,selbst das hat die Gute durchgeknipst..#c



Sicher, das es eine Forelle war und kein Hecht. 40er Mono von einer Forelle zerstört? Dann kann es jedenfalls keine hochwertige Schnur gewesen sein...


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Ich würde jetzt auch erstmal auf nen Hecht tippen. Wo warst du denn unterwegs?


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Männers,,ich bitte euch,war kein Hecht,das braune Ungetüm erkenn ich schon noch:q
,kurz vorm Kescher verabschiedet,,mit der Fliege im Maul,,der Seitenarm (0,40er Mono) hing noch am Fluorocarbonvorrfach (0,30er)
ist mir letztes Jahr auch zweimal passiert,,auch mit 0,30 fluorocarbon.
und ich spreche von großen Forellen,,60++
Habe aber eine möglichkeit gefunden,,es gibt im Angelladen 3fach-geflochtenes Fluorocarbon,,soll Durchbiss sicher sein|rolleyes


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Hört sich jetzt eher nach Riss anstatt Biss an...
Grade bei Fluocarbon


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Denke auch da war was anderes der Auslöser.Fische am Sbirovorfach 0.25er Mono hatte noch nie einen Abriss.


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Denke auch da war was anderes der Auslöser.Fische am Sbirovorfach 0.25er Mono hatte noch nie einen Abriss.



War bei mir auch immer so, bis heute.
Erst hab ich ne blanke 58 verhaftet  und zwei Würfe später hatte ich wieder so was ähnliches drauf und obwohl die Bremse noch recht weich eingestellt war, ist die Trutte gleich mit meiner Fliege durchgebrannt#q#q#q.
Ich vermute das der erste Fisch das Vorfach kräftig zerbissen hatte.
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Ich fische ein 28-35er Fluovorfach. Hatte noch nie nen Abbiss. Jediglich Abriss. Man erkennt den Unterschied sehr gut an der Abriss-/Abbissstelle. Bei einem Abbiss ist die Schnur kurz vor ihrem Ende stark aufgeraut.


----------



## Schmiddl

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



olds schrieb:


> Freu freu freu !!!
> Morgen früh geht die Reise los.
> Wohin ? Rügen
> Werde mal versuchen als Zanderangler der silbernen Schönheit der Ostsee nachzustellen.
> Juliusruh ist mein Ausgangspunk 100 m bis um Wasser.
> Werde dann mal berichten wie es läuft
> Ich denke 1 Woche sollte ausreichen um wenigsten 1 ans Band zu bekommen.



Das klingt nach Aquamaris.

Dann mal Petri Heil


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Sind von Rügen zurück....2Tage zu dritt....nix. Alle die wir trafen hatten nix ausser zwei Lütte..... Viel Spass allen die nach Rügen fahren!!! |wavey:


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Männers,,ich bitte euch,war kein Hecht,das braune Ungetüm erkenn ich schon noch:q
> ,kurz vorm Kescher verabschiedet,,mit der Fliege im Maul,,der Seitenarm (0,40er Mono) hing noch am Fluorocarbonvorrfach (0,30er)
> ist mir letztes Jahr auch zweimal passiert,,auch mit 0,30 fluorocarbon.
> und ich spreche von großen Forellen,,60++
> Habe aber eine möglichkeit gefunden,,es gibt im Angelladen 3fach-geflochtenes Fluorocarbon,,soll Durchbiss sicher sein|rolleyes



kanns vielleicht der Knoten gewesen sein?, bei FC hab ich das oft, dass der Knoten perfekt aussieht, aber trotzdem wenig hält, ...ich mach da immer nen strammen Belastungstest


----------



## Henryhst

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Sind von Rügen zurück....2Tage zu dritt....nix. Alle die wir trafen hatten nix ausser zwei Lütte..... Viel Spass allen die nach Rügen fahren!!! |wavey:


Wo wart ihr den unterwegs??


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

War gestern Nachmittag mal wieder 3 Stunden unterwegs und hab ein wenig mit ´nem Fussel gewedelt. Wetter war eigtl. gut, etwas Wind und gekräuselte Oberfläche. Ansonsten war alles wie immer, keinen einzigen Zupfer #q


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Von 6.30uhr bis 11uhr ein Biss gehabt und endlich hats geklappt,,so kann der März weitergehn:vik:


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Heute in OH:

1 Untermassige.

Aber ich habe bei anderen Fischern insgesamt zwei Überspringer gesehen. Schöne Fische.


----------



## david.jamal

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Von 6.30uhr bis 11uhr ein Biss gehabt und endlich hats geklappt,,so kann der März weitergehn:vik:


 
Petri Martin|bigeyes


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Datum: 08.03.14
Wo: (Staberhuk-Nullnummer) Wallnau
Wann: (7-10) 11-18Uhr
Wurfweite: Alles was geht.
Wind: Wenig aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen
Wasser: glasklar, gekräuselt
Wetter: strahlender Sonnenschein
Methode/Montage: Blinker + Fliege und Fliege Solo
Fang: 7 Fische 35-45cm (alle sind nochmal zum Nachsitzen in die Ostsee entlassen wurden)

Fazit: Grandioser Tag. Nachdem wir aus Stabehuk abgehauen sind habe ich den Tag schon fast abgestempelt und dacht mir; "ein wenig Sonnen und das Blech baden". Aber: In Wallnau ging die Post ab! Ab ca. 14Uhr kamen im 1-2Stunden Takt eine Schule mit Grönländen um die Ecke und haben die Köder attakiert und sind ihm bis vor die Füße gefolgt. Interessnt war das die Fische ein deutliche Präferenz zu Shrimp-Fliegen gezeigt haben. Also, wer morgen raus fährt: Shrimps nicht vergessen! Ansosten kann man sagen das kaum große Wurfweitem nötig waren, alle Fische haben direkt nach der ersten Rinne gebissen. 

Ps. für mich gabs das erste Double, dachte erste da gibts was großes und dann "nur" zwei 45er.

PPS. Leider keine Fotos da alle Fische, wenn möglich, noch im Waser abgehakt wurden!


----------



## plietenfischer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Ja petri Martin! Durfte diesen schönen Fisch ja noch selber begutachten. #6

Morgen bin ich dann dran!


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Martyin84 schrieb:


>



Schöner Fisch, schönes Foto. *PETRI !*


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri allen Fängern! Nach einem Tag "Familienurlaub" werde ich morgen Nachmittag endlich das erste mal losziehen. Wollte nach Flügge mit der Spinnrute. 

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Mach dir auf jeden Fall ne Springerfliege im pinken Shrimpdesign dran oder angel gleich mit Spiro! Zumindest war die Situation am Samstag diese!


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

kann auch mal wieder was vermelden ^^nach 3 mal ohne mefo 

heute seit ewigenkeiten mal wieder ausgeschlafen, so dass ich um 10 aufgestanden bin....dann langsam wach geworden...um 11 dann in die küche was zum mittag zaubern...gab dann rumsteak ^^so ein 400 gramm latschen ^^ mit rosmarin kartoffeln ^^ naja egal....
das gute stück verputzt und sacken lassen ging es um 13 uhr los zum angeln.....erst noch einen strand angeschaut....aber irgendwie war ich nicht motiviert dort zu angeln.....also ab zum anderen strand....
ja was soll ich sagen ^^ das wetter war heute so traumhaft schön...da kam so bisschen tropenfeeling auf |supergri....
war dann so 13.30 uhr im wasser und machte ganz schön strecke...bis ca 16 uhr nichts...nich einen anfasser oder ähnliches....kurze pp...und weiter gings....ich beobachtete ein paar schwäne die ca 50 meter von mir weg waren und etwas mit den köpfen verfolgten....aus reiner neugier in die richtung geworfen.....ich stande so im knie tiefen wasser und warf in ca 1,50 meter tiefen wasser wo sich eine seegras wiese befand....auf halber strecke dann ein kleiner ruck...war aber schon aus dem krautfeld herraus...die freude war groß..das konnte nur fisch gewesen sein...und tatsächlich folgte mir eine maßige forelle bis knapp vor die ruten spitze und drehte ab....der erst fisch des tages war gesichtet :vik:...nächster wurf in die richtung.....am ende der krautwiese zum über gang auf die sandbank wurde mein salty attakiet.....kurzer spin stop und wieder rauf...und noch mal und nochmal bis die kleine den köder dann endlich richtig nahm....eine blanke 44er durfte dann wieder zurück in ihr element.....nächster wurf....meine salty flog soweit das ich nicht gesehen habe wo er eingetaucht ist.....die schnur hatte sich um einen ringgewickelt ......naja kurz neu angetüddelt....
paar würfe ohne irgendwas vermelden zu können als ich kurz drauf 2 nachläufer verzeichnen konnte...die aber nicht wirklich willen zeigten meinen köder zu attakieren...egal wieviel leben ich ihn auch einhauchte.....dann war wieder ruhe....dann nen schönen hänger gehabt und den nächsten salty dem angelgot geopfert.....wechselte anschließend auf blinker und bekam noch kurz eine ans band.....
von der ersten sichtung bis zum aussteiger vergingen lediglich 30 min dann war der zauber auch vorbei.....
hab dann noch bis 18.30 uhr weiter gefischt und die sonne beim untergehen zugeschaut.....auch wenn es in den letzten stunden keinen fisch gab so genoß ich das angeln unter diesen sehr schönen bedingungen sehr.....

aber das beste is....ich habe jetz ne woche urlaub ^^ freut euch auf bilder und berichte....ich werde bis auf ein oder zwei tage   jeden tag ans wasser...hoffe es ist nur einer ^^


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Mach dir auf jeden Fall ne Springerfliege im pinken Shrimpdesign dran oder angel gleich mit Spiro! Zumindest war die Situation am Samstag diese!



Da ich seit sechs Jahren das erste mal auf Meerforelle gehe, ist meine Ausrüstung nicht so umfangreich. Hab nur drei Fliegen für Springermontagen. Aber dabei sind zwei Pattegrisen, wenn ich den Namen richtig behalten habe. Sind auf jeden Fall rosa Garnelen  

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Danke für die Petris,,war ein schwer erarbeiteter Fisch von 52cm.
Ich glaub diese Montage hat mir glück gebracht:





Kann ich nur empfehlen,,wenn doch mal eine große Mefo die Fliege nehmen sollte#6


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Heute war ich das erste mal los, von zwei bis fünf in Flügge. Natürlich war ich nicht der einzige. Für einen Neuling ist Ententeich und Sonne natürlich gut, um Watangeln zu üben. Die Forellen haben sich zurückgehalten. Kurz vor Schluss konnte ich dann aber eine 35er verhaften, die meinen Blinker nur wenige Meter von mir entfernt schnappte. Ein toller Nachmittag, der süchtig macht nach mehr...

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

so....
ersten urlaubstag gleich wieder ausgenutzt.....
heute wieder schön ausgeschlafen...dann fertig gemacht und dann ab zum strand....
dort angekommen musste ich feststellen das der wasser stand heute normal hoch war....an diesem strand empfinde ich das ganze als suboptimal..nichts destotrotz rinn in die klamotten und ab runter zum stand...am wasser angekommen erst mal wieder zum auto...da ich schon geschwitzt habe ^^ also eine lage klamotten aus und wieder ab ins wasser.....hab dann erstmal das wunderschöne panorama beobachtet....ein leichter dunst lag auf dem glatten wasser in dem sich die sonne spiegelte...für mich war schon jetz vor dem angeln klar..das sich der tag gelohnt hat....bei diesem traumwetter dem schönsten hobby der welt nachzugehen....die gedanken hinter mir gelassen ging es ab ans fischen.....
wurf um wurf richtung horizont...doch leider ohne fisch....
als keine 15 meter von mir eine atypische bewegung die wasseroberfläche durchbrach.....ein zweiter blick zeigte einen schwarm von forellen...ca 8 fische die regelmäßig die wasseroberfläche durchbrachen....was ein geiler anblick....kurz darauf tauchten sie ab und ich warf in die richtung....naja was soll ich sagen....voll ins schwarze getroffen...der blinker klatschte auf die wasseroberfläche und das wasser explodierte.....#d#d#d genau den schwarm getroffen.... toll dachte ich mir...hast du richtig gut gemacht....tatsächlich bekomm ich bei diesen wurf noch einen nachläufer....aber nichts dickes....paar würfe später kontakt....nach einem sehr kurzem drill wenn man es denn so nennen möchte... hatte nich in ca 30 cm lange forelle in den händen die den 25 gramm snaps nahm.....die kleine zurück ins wasser und weiter geangelt...an dieser stelle kam dann nichts mehr...also paar meter weitergegangen......ne halbe stunde später bekam ich nen nachläufer...wieder nichts dickes...die forelle drehte ab und schwamm nur ein paar meter zu ihren schwarm....ein trupp von geschätzten 20 fischen...das wasser war so klar und ich stand ein wenig erhöht so das ich die fische sehr gut beobachten konnte.....

ein paar größere fische waren auch dabei...den trupp überworfen folgten ca 8 fische meinem köder....wobei 3 richtig fett waren...denke mitte 60....die fische drehten alle wieder ab...nächster wurf...nur 3 nachläufer...eine gute und 2 kleine...eine kleine drehte schon vorhher hab...die große schwamm mit offenen maul meinem köder hinterher als die kleine meinen köder nimmt...|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:...zack anschlag und sitzt....kurzer drill und die nächste mefo war gefangen.....ca 40 cm...fix wieder rein um den trupp nochmal zu finden....aber leider ohne war dem nich so....versuchte dann noch 3 weitere stunden mein glück aber ohne erfolg......ich sah ab und an immer mal wieder fische buckeln...nur waren diese leider außerhalb meiner reichweite.....

auch wenns nich mit einer guten forelle geklappt hat...so denke ich war es trotzdem wieder ein schöner tag im wasser...bomben wetter...sehr angenehmes angeln und fisch gab es auch.....gibt es was schöneres???
ich denke nicht!!!!

morgen komm ich wohl nich ans wasser....höchstens am abend....mal sehen^^


----------



## Bonifaz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Schöner Bericht, sowas wollen wir lesen ...#6


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

.....bei diesem tollen Bericht fehlten nur noch ein par Bilder...
Gruß


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Heute eine 52er vom belly aus, stehen noch recht weit draußen.


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

...so heute mussten mal die sozialen beziehungen gepflegt werden...und behördengänge....
kurz noch beim angelladen gewesen...noch mal 40 euro in köder investiert...dann nach hause..kurz die sachen ins auto geschmissen und ab zum strand....
erst zum einen.....
bin da nach 10 min abgehauen da dort kein schönes fischen möglich war.....
ab zum nächsten strand....
dort angekommen kam mir ein angler entgegen der leider ohne fisch den strand verließ....trotzdem wollte ich ins wasser...
versuchte dann von 16 bis 18 uhr mein glück dort....
konnte einen anfasser verzeichen...sowie einen aussteiger.....
kann aber leider keine größen einschätzung machen.....

heute is der bricht nicht so sehr umfangreich....morgen hab ich wieder mehr zeit....diesmal gehts am vormittag los bis zum machmittag und dann vielleicht nocheinmal am abend....

und diesmal hoffentlich mit was maßigen....dann gibt es auch fotos ^^ nur denke ich versteht ihr mich zugut...ich habe die wahl ein foto von ner kleinen trutte zu machen und lasse den schwarm weiter ziehen...oder ich setzte die kleine zurück und versuche noch eine aus dem schwarm herrauszukitzeln......da brauch ich nur nen bruchteil einer sekunde überdenkzeit


----------



## fettezeit

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Ganz genau! Will auch los. Muss bei dem wetter traumhaft sein

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Moin Moin leute,

wir waren gestern zu dritt unterwegs und hatten ca 10 Fische.
7 Stk haben wir mitgenommen, da endlich mal wieder Fisch aufn Teller muss.
Blinker und Fliegen fingen gleich gut.
Als die Sonne langsam weg war wurden die Fische weniger.
Also ist das Ziel, wie immer um die Zeit, flaches Wasser mit Sonne drauf.
Viele Fische hatten schon Sandaale gefressen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## nielsgonewild

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Hey seatrout war gut gestern aufm Ostufer nä! Hab meine Fische erstmal weggefroren! Am we geht's wieder los !


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Das läuft da ja prima - Glückwunsch euch allen!


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Dickes Petri!


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



nielsgonewild schrieb:


> Hey seatrout war gut gestern aufm Ostufer nä! Hab meine Fische erstmal weggefroren! Am we geht's wieder los !



Jo,Löpt!

Ich sach ja, flach und warm muss es sein

Aber wo sind die Dicken?
Naja, finden wir noch! Wie jedes Jahr|wavey:

Gruß


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Meint ihr nicht das die Dicken noch in den Löchern bei den Heringen rum hängen?


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Hmm, denk ich fast nich.Also nicht ausschließlich.Wurden ja schon schöne Fische gefangen in den letzten Tagen.
Letzte Woche war der Hering in der Förde doch eher spärlich gesät.
Die Sonne erwärmt die flachen Sandbänke und die Sandaale kommen raus.
Dann ne nette 3 aus auflandigen Richtung, später Nachmittag....und rums.
So war es jedes Jahr.

Also einfach mal testen, allerdings siehts fürs kommende We schon wieder arg windig aus

gruß


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Wow. Dickes petri zu der strecke Seatrout.
Das macht hoffnung, heute endlich mal wieder ne maßige zu fangen. Ich hab mich dieses jahr kontinuierlich von 52cm auf etwa 30cm herunter geangelt.


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Nach zwei abendlichen Nullnummern in Wallnau und Flügge bleibt mir nur noch morgen früh, bevor der Urlaub vorbei ist. Wobei die grandiose Kulisse allein schon Belohnung genug ist...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Franke

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Bis jetzt ist ja Richtig die Post abgegangen, aber jetzt soll ja das Wetter schlechter werden oder um schwingen, dann hoff ich mal das es trotzdem weiter so gut funzt mit den Mefos. Werde ab Sonntag auch wieder auf der Insel unterwegs sein und mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Hallo Sportfreunde!
Gestern los gewesen in Oh.
15-19Uhr 
Zwei fleißige Angler , die versuchten was ans Band zu bekommen.
1mal 35 cm Dorsch, ein paar Bisse auf Holz.
Die Seeringler sind am schwärmen !!!
Ich denke die Trutten sind erstmal gesättigt.
Keiner der Angler die ich getroffen habe, hatte auch nur eine Schuppe von der Küste.
Tight lines .....


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Bin gerade zurück vom letzten Trip des Urlaubs. Flügge von 6:00 bis 8:30. Zwei Forellen von 30-35 cm und eine weitere verloren, die auch nicht größer war. Alle drei auf eine dicke schwarze Springerfliege. Schade, dass der Urlaub ohne maßigen Fisch zu Ende geht, aber drei fische bei vier kurzen touren ist für den Anfang nicht schlecht, denke ich... Allen die noch weiter angeln Petri Heil!

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Bin gerade zurück vom letzten Trip des Urlaubs. Flügge von 6:00 bis 8:30. Zwei Forellen von 30-35 cm und eine weitere verloren, die auch nicht größer war. Alle drei auf eine dicke schwarze Springerfliege. Schade, dass der Urlaub ohne maßigen Fisch zu Ende geht, aber drei fische bei vier kurzen touren ist für den Anfang nicht schlecht, denke ich... Allen die noch weiter angeln Petri Heil!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


 

Petri! Ich finde das ist für den Anfang ganz schön gut! Ich habe zwei Jahre auf die erste untermaßige und ein weiteres Jahr auf die erste maßige warten müssen! 

Beim nächsten Trip klappts bestimmt!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Nachdem am Dienstag wieder ne glatte Nullnummer anlag, war ich heute nochmal in Kitzeberg unterwegs und hab wenigstens ne Minimini Mefo gehabt! Grosszügig geschätzt vllt 25 cm!


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

am mittwoch und donnerstag...schön abgeschneidert.....

morgen gehts wieder los...und bei dem wind muss was gehen


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

montag-und mittwochabend  geschneidert, anscheinend läufts` eher am vormittag,
mal schauen was am we geht...


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Mein Bericht der ersten Mefo-Session:
1. Tag: kristallklares Wasser, Wind 1 auflandig, nüscht
2. Tag: kristallklares Wasser, Wind 1 auflandig, nüscht
3. Tag: kristallklares Wasser, Wind 2-3 auflandig, nüscht aber wenigstens 1 x mal Kontakt
4. Tag: Wasser angetrübt, Wind 3 auflandig....jaaaa das mögen die Forellis...über den ganzen Tag immer wieder Kontakt, ordentlich Leben in der Bude! Am Schluss blieben 3 Mefo's hängen ne 42er, ne 50er und ne gut genährte 61er! Die 50er hat sich selbst releast, die 61er hat heute ne Verabredung mit meiner BRATPFANNE!


----------



## tim13

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

scöner fisch, petri heil


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri. Schöner fisch.  
An der menge an gefangen fischen und an bissen, die ich nicht verwerten kann, kann ich mich zur zeit nicht beklagen. Leider alles grönländer bis max. 35cm. Gestern abend kurz nach sonnenuntergang gabs auch wieder zwei kleine mefos und nen 40er köhler.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri Heil,,guter Fang und gut geschrieben#6
Ich war von 12-15uhr seitenwind glasklares wasser und nix..
Ich muss auch sagen meine besten Tage hat ich bei trübem Wasser..
Vielleicht Morgen mal bei Windstärke 5-6 einen abwedeln


----------



## Prof.Fitzli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Gestern westl. von Warnemünde gegen 15 Uhr eine 47er mit rot/schwarzem Snaps verhaftet. #v

Auflandiger Wind mit am Ufersaum stark angetrübtem Wasser. Einige andere Angler getroffen, die aber (bis auf eine untermaßige Mefo) noch Schneider waren.

Schönes Angeln bei perfektem Mefo-Wetter.


----------



## ulfopr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Hallo an euch möchte mich Montag auf Mefo angeln versuchen werde auch Brandungsruten mitnehmen sicher ist sicher. Jetzt meine Frage möchte linke seite von Warnemünde mein glück versuchen Börgerende , nienhagen oder elmshorst ist das eine gute wahl? Wer kann mir helfen . LG


----------



## olds

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



olds schrieb:


> Freu freu freu !!!
> Morgen früh geht die Reise los.
> Wohin ? Rügen
> Werde mal versuchen als Zanderangler der silbernen Schönheit der Ostsee nachzustellen.
> Juliusruh ist mein Ausgangspunk 100 m bis um Wasser.
> Werde dann mal berichten wie es läuft
> Ich denke 1 Woche sollte ausreichen um wenigsten 1 ans Band zu bekommen.



:c
Guten Morgen
schade der Urlaub an der Ostsee ist schon wieder vorbei!
Wir hatten aber 7 wundervolle Tage mit 11 Std Sonnenschein.
Am ersten Abend habe ich gleich mal den Strand direkt vor meiner Tür beangelt. Nach ca. 1 Std hatte ich dann auch einen Anfasser der sich aber nicht wieder überreden lies den Köder nochmals anzunehmen. Durch diesen war ich natürlich voller Erwartung meine erste in den Kescher zu bekommen.
Die nächsten Tage liefen dann mehr schlecht als recht, keine Nachläufer nichts schade schade. Bedingt durch das schöne Wetter habe ich dann bis Donnerstag viele verschiedene Spots besucht und beangelt ohne Erfolg. Am Donnerstag frischte der Wind ein wenig auf und gegen 16.00 Uhr habe ich dann einen Abschnitt besucht mit auflandigem Wind. Es dauerte auch nicht lange da gab es den ersten Biss den ich aber nicht verwandeln konnte. Aber dann!!! ca. 1 Std später ein kräftiger ruck . Der hängt!!! 
So einen spannenden Drill mit vielen Tempowechseln habe ich noch nie gehabt! Die Fische schwimmen ja mit so einem Tempo auf einen zu, das man mühe und not hat die Schnur auf Spannung zu lassen.
Jetzt habe ich Sie . Meine 1. Meerforelle
52cm mit einem 10cm grün silbernen Blinker
Eine 2. verabschiedete sich mit eiem großen "Platsch" aus meinem Kescher |uhoh:
Es war sehr schön und ich glaube im Sep. gehts wieder an die Ostsee!!!#h
P.S Auf dem 2. Bild mein ZANDERFORELLENBARSCH Spürhund


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri zur ersten #6 Wieder einer "versaut" 
Wenn Du im September auf Mefo fischen willst, solltest Du aber nicht nach Rügen fahren. Da ist um die Zeit Schonzeit, wie in ganz MV :g


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

heute(16.03.) bei der bft 6 hart in den wellen gekämpft und bis auf die knochen durchgeweicht, aber: endlich hat es gefunzt, zu zweit elf grönländer, ein schöner absteiger, etliche aussteiger,
zum schluss konnte mein kumpel  noch eine 60 plus,plus haken, die süsse klinkte sich leider unter der rutenspitze aus  :c
bei der wetterlage war es mir unmöglich zu fotografieren, aber die actioncam lief bei den meißten drills mit, 
ein absolut geiler tag und ich bin auf den muskelkater von morgen gespannt


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Moin,
bei uns lief es am Sonntag ähnlich.
Erst bei ablandigem Wind 2 Stunden gefischt und nicht ein Zupfer.
Dann Stelle gewechselt mit Bedingungen, die nur mit "Voll auf die Fresse" zu beschreiben sind.
Haben da dann in 3 Stunden bestimmt 15 Fische gefangen und etliche Bisse und Aussteiger gehabt.

Schlussendlich haben wir 5 Fische für die Pfanne entnommen.

Also , wenn es gerade noch fischbar ist, oder besser noch eigentlich nicht mehr fischbar ist, läufts.

Hatten teilweise trotz 22gr. kaum 20m Wurfweite voll gegen den Wind.

Petri


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> heute(16.03.) bei der bft 6 hart in den wellen gekämpft und bis auf die knochen durchgeweicht, aber: endlich hat es gefunzt, zu zweit elf grönländer, ein schöner absteiger, etliche aussteiger,
> zum schluss konnte mein kumpel  noch eine 60 plus,plus haken, die süsse klinkte sich leider unter der rutenspitze aus  :c
> bei der wetterlage war es mir unmöglich zu fotografieren, aber die actioncam lief bei den meißten drills mit,
> ein absolut geiler tag und ich bin auf den muskelkater von morgen gespannt




Richtig top,,ein dickes Petri#6  Das gibt Mut,sich doch nochmal die Tage in die Fluten zu stürzen.


----------



## Fish&Chips

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Wann:
 Erster Versuch Freitag 14.03 Nachmittags in Dazendorf. Trübes Wasser und NIX los...
 Zweiter ernsthafter Versuch diese Jahr am Samstag den 15.03 bei 6-8 bft mit ablandigen Wind und wolkigem Himmel und siehe da 2 kleine Meerforellen von 43 und 38cm erwischt. 
 Köder:
 Blinker mit Springerfliege vorweg. 
 Wo:
 Schleswig-Holsteins Küste zwischen Großenbrode und Dahme.
 Dritter Versuch am Sonntag gleiche Gegend und gefühlt noch schlechterem Wetter (fast bedeckt aber ohne Wasser von oben ). Diesmal eine Meerforelle 35cm auf die Fliege vor dem Blinker. Alle drei sind wieder "schwimmen" gegangen#h

 So kann es gerne (und noch größer) weitergehen...


----------



## Norelle

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

ein dickes Petri vorweg  #6

Ich bin ein absuluter Neuling und wolle euch mal Fragen welches Wurfgewicht und welche Länge die Rute haben sollte. #d

Ich komme relativ fix an die Ostseeküste und wollte mal fragen ob man in der Nähe von Travemünde auch was fangen könnte. |rolleyes

Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg #:


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Fangen und nichtfangen kannst du überall.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte eine Mefo Rute +3,15m haben und Gewichte von 15-25g optimal (!!) werfen können. Also dann ein Wurfgewichtsbereich von 10-40g. Das variiert aber pro Hersteller ziemlich, also Blank anschauen.


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Heute bei ordentlich Wind nochmal los und was soll ich sagen..es ging ab wie die Luzie heute..bis 2 lief garnix aber dann begann der Zauber..2-3 Stunden Bisse, Nachläufer bis 65 cm um mich rum..ich hatte Gänsehaut auf dem Rücken! Am Ende kamen 5 Fische zwischen 40 und 58 cm raus. 4 Fische, darunter eine "Dicke" gingen im Drill verloren, 2 Fische wurden entnommen.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Datum: 17.03
Wo: Bucht
Wann: 16.30 - 18 uhr
Wurfweite: 30 - 50m
Wind: West stürmisch
Wasser: sehr trüb
Wetter: bedeckt, windig
Methode/Montage: Blinker + Fliege
Fang: 1x 46cm, 1x 51cm 

Fazit: Ein top Abend,,1,5h geangelt und ordentlich Fischkontakt gehabt,,ich hab mir ne ecke gesucht wo der wind frontal kommt,,wasser war super flach und es ging nur Kraut,,Fisch,,Kraut,,Fisch,,Nachläufer:vik:


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Sonntag in OH: 

Wind und Welle schräg auflandig, genug Angler am Strand, da Top-Bedingungen und keine Fische. Noch nicht einmal ein Nachläufer.


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Ein dickes *Petri* euch allen. Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm ist vorbei. Und ich muß mir jetzt anscheinend mehr Zeit für die Küste nehmen.


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Hallo Leute,wer weiß was wie es zZ.in der Hohwachter  Bucht läuft.
Tight lines


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Mich würde interessieren ob es nach den doch recht windigen Tagen a) viel Krautgang gibt und b) immer noch die flachen Stellen die HotSpots sind?


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Moin PVC,

also gerade in den letzten Tagen, war auflandiger Wind um Welten besser.
Natürlich ist dann auch immer ein bisschen Kraut vorhanden,
aber gerade bei uns in der Kieler Ecke ist der ganze Wind eher ablandig gewesen, daher wenig Kraut.

Und da ja eh jeder, um die kleinen Forellen zu schonen, mit Einzelhaken fischt, gibts auch keine nennenswerten Probleme mit Kraut.

Besten Gruß


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Mit den Einzeilhaken hast du Recht. Jedoch habe ich oft Probleme bei viel Kraut das sich im Wirbelknoten den Fluovorfaches was rein hängt. Einzelhaken kann ich nur jedem empfehlen! Nicht nur aus Fisch sicht sondern auch aus anglerischer Sicht. Man kann den Köder gerne auch mal komplett durchsacken lassen und hat kaum (nie/selten) Hänger. Grade in Regionen wo es sandige Stellen gibt ist das Top! (und die Fische danken es dir!) Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl weniger Aussteiger zu haben!


----------



## nielsgonewild

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Gestern ne schöne 60er gefangen! Kieler Förde mit Wind "voll auf die fresse". Nur eine Std los gewesen ! Wind gegenan ist momentan das Rezept zum Fisch !


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri , Alter!!

Samstag sieht gut aus!

Gruß


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri zur Schönheit!#6
Ich hoffe, dass ich am Freitagnachmittag und Samstagmorgen auch mal ein paar Würfe schaffe.


----------



## fischhunter0815

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Bin ab Samstag auf der Insel . Will sich jemand anschließen oder auf einen schnack treffen . Bin bis 4.4. Auf fehmarn . Würde mich freuen nicht immer alleine los zu ziehen . Wetter Soll ja passen .


----------



## Carsten83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Hi Fischhunter,

ich bin vom 31.3.-4.4. in Heiligenhafen und will mich auch erstmals auf Meerforelle versuchen (vom Ufer aus) versuchen. Über Begleitung und ein paar Tipps wäre ich froh 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Datum: 18.03.
Wo: (FoPu) Eitz
Wann: 17 - 19 uhr
Wurfweite: 40 - 60m
Wind: Nord-West kräftig
Wasser: sehr trüb
Wetter: bedeckt, windig
Methode/Montage: Snurrebassen Neongrün/ gelb + Fliege
Fang: 1x 45 cm

Gestern war ich das erste mal an dem berühmten Eitz unterwegs. Die zwei gängigsten Vorurteile haben sich bestätigt: 1) Immer viele Angler da 2) man fängt Fisch. Das erste mal einen Fisch auf Snurrebassen gefangen, nachdem alle anderen Köder (Snaps, Gnos) keinen Kontakt brachten.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Wir haben uns Samstag ein kleines Boot gechartert. Fahren von Burgtiefe aus los. Hat Jemand Tipps zum Trolling-light bzw. Spinnfischen vom Boot aus? Würde jetzt das Stabehuk ansteuern oder doch lieber Richtung Westen? Die Hauptfrage wäre halt ob es irgendwo interessante Rinnen gibt die man beim Waten nicht erreicht aber mit dem Boot noch anfahren kann? Oder sind die Meefos schon so nah dran das da gar nix geht?


----------



## Seriola

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Richtung Huk und drum herum, wahrt ihr jedenfalls die Chance auf Dorsch. Wenn der Wind passt, würde ich mich allerdings auf den westlichen Teil konzentrieren. Ich denke bei 5 mtr. könnte was gehen. 

Gruß


----------



## sun-up

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri erst einmal allen Fängern! 

 Da kribbelt´s einem schon richtig in den Fingern:q
 Sind ab dem 29. eine Woche auf Langeland, kann´s kaum erwarten.

 Habe mich in den letzten Tagen hier im Board ein bisschen über geeignete Einzelhaken informiert. Und es wurden meistens "Owner S 61" und "VMC Salmon Seawash" (beide 1/0) genannt. Bin nicht auf einen festgelegt, über beide Modelle wurde sehr positiv berichtet. Unterscheiden sich ja hauptsächlich in Form und Preis. Fischt ihr bei Einzelhakenverwendung einen zweiten Sprengring?
 Es ist ja ziemlich entscheidend, wo die Hakenspitze hinzeigt.

 Weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



sun-up schrieb:


> Fischt ihr bei Einzelhakenverwendung einen zweiten Sprengring?
> Es ist ja ziemlich entscheidend, wo die Hakenspitze hinzeigt.


Hi, ich hab den VMC montiert. Zwei Sprengringe hab ich nur beim Spöket montiert, da die Hakenspitze sonst zur Seite zeigen würde. Sonst mit einem Sprengring. Grüße, Michael

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## sun-up

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

OK, vielen Dank Werde mir die dann mal ordern, bin schon sehr gespannt. MfG


----------



## xxtrem01

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Moin, moin,

 gestern in der E-Bucht unterwegs gewesen.
 1,5 Std. geangelt, dann wegen Wind abgebrochen.
 Hatte 3 Bisse, die 2 Forellen brachten. Eine 49er und 
 eine 44er...

 Gruß xxtrem01


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab den VMC montiert. Zwei Sprengringe hab ich nur beim Spöket montiert, da die Hakenspitze sonst zur Seite zeigen würde. Sonst mit einem Sprengring. Grüße, Michael
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


 
Also ich habe grundsätzlich zwei Sprengringe montiert, damit die Hakenspitze nach oben und nicht zur Seite zeigt... Wo ist denn der Unterschied der "Sprengringaufnahme" eines Spökets zu einem anderen Wobbler oder Blinker?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Der Spöket hat am Hintern eine senkrechte Öse, so dass der erste Sprengring waagerecht liegt und die Hakenspitze dadurch zur Seite zeigt, wenn ich keinen zweiten Ring benutze. Beim Blinker ist das Loch im Blinker senkrecht, der Sprengring steht senkrecht wie auch der daran befestigte Haken. Also nehme ich nur einen Ring.
Grüße, Michael
Edit: Andere wobbler hab ich nicht, mein Vergleich ist also nur auf Blinker Vs. Spöket gemünzt...
Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Meiner Meinung nach ist das komplett latte in welche Richtung die Hakenspitze im Idealfall zeigt.
Der Blinker/Wobbler bewegt sich ja im Wasser und der Haken daher auch.
Dem Fisch ist das auch egal, glaub ich


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Ich bin kein Meerforellen-Experte, aber als ich so einige Blinker im klaren Wasser beobachtet habe, haben die wirklich kräftig rotiert. Da zeigt der Haken überallhin. Beim Spöket habe ich aber das Gefühl, dass der sehr stabil läuft und nur schwänzelt. Da sollte der Haken vielleicht nicht nach unten zeigen wegen Hängern. Gruß Michael

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Heute den Einzelhakentest gemacht, Pro: kein Kraut am Haken,man kann den Köder schon absinken lassen,,was die Fische zusätzlich reizt.
Contra: von 6 Bissen blieb ´nur´ eine starke 50er hängen heute.
Habe mit sehr kleinen,dickdrähtigen Edelstahldrillingen die besten Erfahrungen gemacht und noch nie eine Mefo damit schwer verletzt.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Hab vor einigen Tagen auch eine große auf die Owner S 61 verloren...und die ist auf halber Strecke verloren gegangen. Kam aber natürlich so dicht ran, das ich die Flanke noch sehen durfte. Beim Dorschangeln gab es auch Fehlbisse auf Köder mit demselben Hakentyp.


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Der *Spöket* hat am Hintern eine *senkrechte* Öse, so dass der erste Sprengring waagerecht liegt und die Hakenspitze dadurch zur Seite zeigt, wenn ich keinen zweiten Ring benutze. Beim *Blinker* ist das Loch im Blinker *senkrecht*, der Sprengring steht senkrecht wie auch der daran befestigte Haken. Also nehme ich nur einen Ring.
> Grüße, Michael
> Edit: Andere wobbler hab ich nicht, mein Vergleich ist also nur auf Blinker Vs. Spöket gemünzt...
> Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


 
|kopfkrat|wavey:

Beste Grüße,
Justsu


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Also ich muss sagen das ich nicht bestätigen kann das die Aussteigerquote durch Einzelhaken gefühlt höher ist. Wenn es so wäre wäre es aber auch ok! Dafür achte ich die Kreatur Fisch einfach zu sehr. Fänd ich irgendwie auch ganz sexy wenn die Forellen dann ne Chance mehr hätten, der Kampf wird nur gerechter!


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Heute den Einzelhakentest gemacht, Pro: kein Kraut am Haken,man kann den Köder schon absinken lassen,,was die Fische zusätzlich reizt.
> Contra: von 6 Bissen blieb ´nur´ eine starke 50er hängen heute.
> Habe mit sehr kleinen,dickdrähtigen Edelstahldrillingen die besten Erfahrungen gemacht und noch nie eine Mefo damit schwer verletzt.



Hallo Martyin84,

war gerade dabei, an den Blinkern alle Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken auszutauschen. Welche Hakengröße hast du eingesetzt? Ich würde angesichts der durchschnittlichen Ködergrößen nicht unter 1/0 gehen (kombiniert mit 2 Sprengringen?!)
Hast du mit den Drillingen eine bessere "Landungsquote"?

Würde mich auch freuen wenn die anderen Mefo Profis vielleicht auch nochmal ihren Meinung dazu äußern. 
Die Fisch schonende Behandlung ist mir auch wichtig aber wenn durch den Einzelhaken mehr Fehlbisse entstehen wäre es schön, das vorher zu wissen. (dann weiß man wenigstens woran das liegt)

Gruß
Henryk


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Justsu schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|wavey:
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Justsu



Ja, das ist was für knobelfreunde... Die Öse beim Spöket ist senkrecht, das Loch in der Öse also waagerecht. Im Gegensatz zum Blinker, wo das Loch senkrecht ist. Erinnert mich an Asterix und die Westgoten/Ostgoten-Diskussion 
Mit fehlbissen hatte ich wenig Probleme, aber hab auch wenig bisse gehabt  Da ich aber mit Blinker und Springerfliege mit Liftmontage fische, will ich keinen Drilling am Blinker.
Grüße,
Michael

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

So, heute Abend gehts los Richtung Sonneninsel. Morgen früh um 6:00 starte ich in Flügge die ersten Würfe. Um 12:00h gehts dann, so es der Wind zu lässt, mit dem Boot raus. Am Abend dann Marienleuchte. Weiß jemand schon was über Küstendorsche? Und wie sieht es auf der Ostseite der Insel mit den geliebten Trutten aus?


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Wirklich Flügge? Hast du schon ne Platzkarte gezogen?

Gruß David


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Ich habe n Haus (Naja, Container...) gemietet... direkt am Strand  

Nach dem Wind zu urteilen werde ich vielleicht auch den Südstrand mal befischen.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Hallo Martyin84,
> 
> war gerade dabei, an den Blinkern alle Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken auszutauschen. Welche Hakengröße hast du eingesetzt? Ich würde angesichts der durchschnittlichen Ködergrößen nicht unter 1/0 gehen (kombiniert mit 2 Sprengringen?!)
> Hast du mit den Drillingen eine bessere "Landungsquote"?
> 
> Würde mich auch freuen wenn die anderen Mefo Profis vielleicht auch nochmal ihren Meinung dazu äußern.
> Die Fisch schonende Behandlung ist mir auch wichtig aber wenn durch den Einzelhaken mehr Fehlbisse entstehen wäre es schön, das vorher zu wissen. (dann weiß man wenigstens woran das liegt)
> 
> Gruß
> Henryk




Moin,Moin, man muss manchmal seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen,,Einzelhaken ist top bei sehr steinigem Untergrund,,genauso so wie über Seegraswiesen,,man kann den Köder einfach länger sinken lassen,,was zu mehr Bissen führt. Wenn sie im Fressrausch sind bleiben die Fische auch hängen. 
Man sollte zwei Sprengringe nehmen oder einen Durchlaufblinker,wo man den Haken gleich am Fluo anknotet. 
Wenn sie vorsichtig beißen, nehme ich meist Größe 4 Drillinge bei Blinkern,,sehr kleine also.
Die großen Standard Drillinge,die sonst an den Blinkern sind, sind schon übel |evil:,,dann lieber Einzelhaken.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Danke erstmal, dann kann ich das am Montag gleich mal ausprobieren und werde auch permanent mit Einzelhaken fischen - ist letztlich einfach fairer den Fischen gegenüber.
Gruß Henryk


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Sehen die Mefos, wo der Einzelhaken durchs Auge schaut sicherlich genauso!


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Also die Diskussion ist ja hier im Forum schon oft geführt worden.
Ich probier jetzt mal den owner - der ist zwar sehr scharf - aber der Haltepunkt ist bereits ca 1 cm hinter der Spitze so dass schon alles Ungemach zusammenkommen müsste, um eine solche Verletzung herbeizuführen.
Wahrscheinlicher ist da eher der Ausstieg der Fische.
Find ich aber besser als mit drei Spitzen der Forelle das Maul "zuzunageln".
Gruss Henryk


----------



## trutte100

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Ich habe n Haus (Naja, Container...) gemietet... direkt am Strand
> 
> Nach dem Wind zu urteilen werde ich vielleicht auch den Südstrand mal befischen.


 
.... David meint, dass der Strand am WE (manchmal auch unter der Woche) gut "besucht" ist. Hast aber i.d.R. genug Platz dort (musst halt manchmal Meter machen). Kannst direkt vom DLRG Turm nach links bis hinter die alten Netzpfähle herum fischen.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag von Dienstag (18.3.).
!,5 Std. mit der Fliege in einer flachen Bucht, 1,5 Std. mit Blinker an der offenen Küste. Wie die letzten Male nix #c
Zum Glück kommt ja Mittwoch einer für eine Woche längs, der mir mal zeigen kann wie es geht :m


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Ich weich den Fangtagen auch mit eisernem Durchhaltevermögen konsequent aus.


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Moin Jungs,
ich will mich kurz mal vorstellen da ich hier neu bin,aber eure Beiträge schon länger verfolge.
Ich bin Andreas und komme aus Karow nahe Wismar.
Daher bin ich in der Wismarer Bucht auf Mefo jagt.
So auch heute wieder. 
Wind aus West,kleine Welle aber nur ein Anfasser. Mit mir standen noch sechs weitere Angler im Wasser. Die aber auch alle samt abschneiderten.
Ab Dienstag dreht der Wind und dann könnte es wieder funzen.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Heute morgen ganz früh in Flügge und dann am Abend nochmal, Nullnummer. Von 12h bis 17h kleine Trollen light Session  vor dem Südstrand, auch nix. Nichtmal Dorsch, wurde kaum gefangen, auch nicht auf den Pilkbooten.

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

nun, heute etwas wind aus südwest und es hat gefunzt, schöner anfasser und dann bam, kurzer fototermin und wieder ab ins nass,


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri salziges Silber!
War bestimmt ne geheime Geheimstelle.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

jo, geheime geheimstelle mit bis an die brustwarzen hohen wasserstand!
meine nagelneue wathose ist schon wieder schrott, :c


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Moin,
war gestern zusammen mit meinem Cousin in der Hohwachter Bucht los und sind leider ohne Fisch nach Hause. Gefischt haben wir von 13:00-17:30Uhr. Anfänglich war das Wasser noch sehr trüb, klarte später aber bei drehendem Wind auf. Dennoch hatten wir nur einen Nachläufer auf einem rot/schwarzen Snaps(echt schade, denn diese Trutte war echt ordentlich, d.h. min 65-70cm! :-() und 2 sehr kurze Anfasser auf schwarzem Spöket. 
Aber alles in allem war es ein schöner Tag und merkwürdiger Weise wenig andere Angler unterwegs


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Heute im Gebiet Heiligenhafen wieder Seehund-Alarm. Niedliche Tiere, muss man beim Fischen trotzdem nicht haben. Ach ja, keiner  hat einen Fisch gefangen. Warum wohl?


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Heute nochmal Flügge und Wallnau. Erst viel Wind und Welle dann fast Ententeich. Keine Fische...

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> nun, heute etwas wind aus südwest und es hat gefunzt, schöner anfasser und dann bam, kurzer fototermin und wieder ab ins nass,



petri min salziger #h


----------



## Der Franke

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Heute nochmal Flügge und Wallnau. Erst viel Wind und Welle dann fast Ententeich. Keine Fische...



Uns ging es genauso, wir waren letzte Woche zu dritt auf Fehmarn und hatten nur eine Wunderschöne 62cm Mefo, sonst nichts die ganze Woche trotz alles Probieren, Wallnau, Flügge, Marienleuchte, Altenteil, Teichhof, Wulfen, Katharienenhof.
Der starke Westwind denk ich mal war schuld.

Aber trotzdem noch viel erfolg


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri den wenigen Fängern!

@ Franke, gute Rute


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Ich durfte das Wochenende versilbern....gab nen harten Einschlag auf einen grün-silbernen Snaps.... der Magen war prall gefüllt mit Borstenwürmer....so kann es gerne weitergehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri Heil zu der Schönheit


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Toller Fisch, tolles Foto!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri den wenigen Fängern auch von mir. Ich war Freitag und Samstag unterwegs und es tat sich gaaar nüscht. Am Strand auch nur Leidensgenossen getroffen... #c


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri! Bei so einer lohnen sich schon mal ein paar Blanktage.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Verdammt schöner Fisch! Dickes Petri!


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Heute morgen nochmal 1,5, Std in der Kieler Förde unterwegs gewesen, wieder mal ne Nullnummer.

Petri zu der silbernen Schönheit.#6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

GESTERN ca 60 mitte 60 leider fehlen der schönheit 1kilo 1,5 kilo 







Und tschüß im sommer biste fällig #6


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Und so kann es kommen 
  Am 20.03 bin ich wieder früh aufgestanden um noch mal eben vor der Arbeit an die Ostsee zu fahren. Wie immer fischte ich meine Spezialfliege mit Einzehaken und zusätzlichem kleinen Drilling. Nachdem ich etwa eine halbe Stunde lang meine Fliege gebadet habe, hat sich Kraut am Haken festgesetzt. Ich nahm die Fliege aus dem Wasser, löste das Kraut und ließ die Fliege wieder ins Wasser fallen. Was ich nicht gesehen habe ist das sich die Fliege am Handschuh im Bereich der Zeigefingers verfangen hatte, und so kam es wie es kommen mußte, beim nächsten Wurf bohrten sich beide Hakenspitzen der Fliege tief in meinen rechten Zeigefinger. Ich betrachtete meinen Finger und konnte es zuerst gar nicht fassen. Der Einzelhaken war bis über den Wiederhaken in der Fingerkuppe und gleich dahinter war der Drilling bis zum Hakenschaft in meinem Finger verschwunden. Ich kam aus dem Wasser und trennte erst mal die Schnur und überlegte was ich jetzt machen sollte. Eigentlich war das ein Fall für einen Handchirurgen aber ich war ja zum Angeln hier und wollte nicht den ganzen Tag beim Arzt verbringen. Ich setzte mich hin und trennte erst einmal die Haken auseinander. Dann nahm ich den großen Haken mit der Zange und versuchte diesen herauszuziehen.  Der Wiederhaken drückte die Haut hoch. Nach einiger Zeit löste sich ein Stück der Haut ab und ich bekam den Haken heraus. Nach einer Pause hörte es auf zu bluten und ich machte mich an den zweiten Haken. Dieser saß bombenfest und ließ sich nicht bewegen und schon gar nicht herausziehen. Nach einigen vorsichtigen  Bewegungen merkte ich das man den Haken weiter rein bekommen konnte und so tastete ich mit der Hakenspitze meinen Finger innen ab bis ich eine Stelle gefunden hatte an der ich die Spitze wieder aus der Haut herausstechen wollte, um so die Spitze abzukneifen. Es tat sehr weh:c und dauerte auch einige Zeit aber irgendwann riss die Haut auf und die Spitze kam zum vorscheinen. Mit der Zange kam ich aber nicht so dicht an die Spitze heran, dass ich diese abkneifen konnte. Ich beschloss also nur den Wiederhaken anzudrücken und den Haken dann wieder zurüchzuführen. Das Zurückführen war auch schwerer als gedacht aber schließlich konnte ich den Finger von dem Haken befreien. Die ganze Aktion dauerte etwas über einen halbe Stunde. Danach bin ich natürlich wieder fischen gegangen und habe kurz darauf eine schöne 56 cm (1.840g) Forelle gefangen. 
(In der letzten Woche hatte ich noch einmal 58 cm , 52cm, und 47cm)
Auf dem Foto ist der Finger schon fast wieder verheilt.

Petri auch all den anderen Mefo-Fängern.


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Weitere Fotos


----------



## Gemüsetaxi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri Arne ! Super Fisch #6


----------



## peiner freak

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

hatte heute beim schleppen eine 60er von knapp 3,0kg


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

@Frühaufsteher,
 Petri zu deinen Fängen und dann noch unter Schmerzen, also hart erkämpft!
 Das hat was von einem J. Rambo , trotzdem sollte einem die Gesundheit wichtiger sein. Ein Kumpel hatte nach einem kräftigen Schnitt in die Hand ebenfalls auf seine Selbstheilungskräfte gebaut. Ihm wurde wenig später sein rechter Daumen amputiert. Damit war sein Beruf als Kfz.-Mechaniker vorbei.
 ...Wünscht man keinem.

 Ich war gestern auch paar Stunden an drei verschiedenen Stellen (Wismarer Bucht) auf Mefo, leider ohne Erfolg. War trotzdem schön, frischer Seewind, sonnig und nette Gespräche mit anderen Anglern (...ebenfalls ohne Fische).


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri an alle Fänger - bei mir gestern wieder Ententeich, Sonnenschein und nischt. Aber ein super Schnack mit einem Kollegen aus GVM. War trotz der Nullnummer wieder schön.


----------



## Aalfred-HH

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> Ich durfte das Wochenende versilbern....gab nen harten Einschlag auf einen grün-silbernen Snaps.... der Magen war prall gefüllt mit Borstenwürmer....so kann es gerne weitergehen.




Moin Mr. Drillinger,

Klasse Foto und schöner Silber-Barren. Wieder in DK unterwegs?

Beste Grüße aus Hamburg
TP


----------



## Pike-T

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Halli Hallo,
erstmal Petri zu den tollen Fischen.
Ich war am WE auch 2 mal los in der Kieler Förde und hab volles Programm abgeschneidert. Der nächste Wärmeschwung wird bestimmt wieder Fisch bringen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle ein "Petri" an die erfolgreichen "Silberbarrenflüsterer"! #6

@ Mr.Drillinger

Und dir ein zusätzliches "dankeschön" für dieses tolle Foto! #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Danke Männers.....!!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Klasse Arne #6

und verdammt gut in Szene gesetzt#h


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Moin Moin 
Nachtrag von Gestern
Neustädter Bucht
16-19.30Uhr
Holz und Blech
Beute ein 50iger Dorsch
und zwei Anfasser 
Wo sind die Trutten ???
Keiner der Küstenangler hatte auch nur eine Schuppe !
Die Bedingungen waren Top am und im Wasser .
Tight lines


----------



## nielsgonewild

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



	

		
			
		

		
	
Hatte gester auch mal wieder Glück! Kieler Förde ! 2 kleine zurück gesetzt und eine 64er !


----------



## ollifischer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Moin zusammen, 
ich habe hier jetzt ein paar Tage interessiert mitgelesen 
Seit Sonntag sind wir auf Fehmarn, diesmal sollte die erste Meerforelle meines Lebens fällig sein 

Also am Sonntag Nachmittag direkt an den Strand und ins Wasser. Wunderschönes Wetter, ideal für den Einstieg. Als es langsam dämmert waren dann die ersten Aktivitäten an der Oberfläche zu sehen. Also direkt angeworfen, nach ein paar Minuten dann ein Biss! Bloss nicht verlieren, also mit Druck in den Kescher befördert. Die Freude ist gross, die erste Mefo nach gut 3 Stunden angeln! Geschätzt ca. 45cm, die durfte dann auch noch wachsen 
Kurze Zeit später biss wieder eine Mefo, die aber so einen Rabatz an der Oberfläche gemacht hat, das sie sich freischütteln konnte. Das war also schonmal ein gelungener Abend...
Am nächsten Morgen dann wieder am Strand, noch sind keine anderen Angler da, leicht angetrübtes Wasser und ein bisschen Welle, sieht super aus! Gleiche Stelle gleicher Köder, was soll ich sagen....nach vielleicht 15 Würfen ist der Blinker fest... Fest? Irgendwie kommt da doch was mit...die ist aber grösser! Mit zittrigen Händen den Kescher klargemacht, jetzt blos nichts falsch machen! Ich konnte die Mefo dann nach kurzem kräftigen Drill ins Netz ziehen, ich glaube sie war etwas überrumpelt 
Ein wunderschöner silberner Fisch mit 74cm! 
Die zweite Mefo überhaupt und wahrscheinlich die größte die ich je fangen werden... man muss auch mal Glück habe 

Hier ein Foto, ich hoffe es klappt. 

Grüße,  Olli


----------



## Carsten83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri zu dem Fisch. An welchem Strand warst Du? Ich bin ab Sonntag auch in der Gegend und will meine erste Meerforelle angeln 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri#6.Die in guter Kondition wär wirklich ein Traumfisch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

petri zu dem fisch 
 solche größe zu toppen wird schon schwer werden.....|wavey:


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



ollifischer schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich habe hier jetzt ein paar Tage interessiert mitgelesen
> Seit Sonntag sind wir auf Fehmarn, diesmal sollte die erste Meerforelle meines Lebens fällig sein
> 
> Also am Sonntag Nachmittag direkt an den Strand und ins Wasser. Wunderschönes Wetter, ideal für den Einstieg. Als es langsam dämmert waren dann die ersten Aktivitäten an der Oberfläche zu sehen. Also direkt angeworfen, nach ein paar Minuten dann ein Biss! Bloss nicht verlieren, also mit Druck in den Kescher befördert. Die Freude ist gross, die erste Mefo nach gut 3 Stunden angeln! Geschätzt ca. 45cm, die durfte dann auch noch wachsen
> Kurze Zeit später biss wieder eine Mefo, die aber so einen Rabatz an der Oberfläche gemacht hat, das sie sich freischütteln konnte. Das war also schonmal ein gelungener Abend...
> Am nächsten Morgen dann wieder am Strand, noch sind keine anderen Angler da, leicht angetrübtes Wasser und ein bisschen Welle, sieht super aus! Gleiche Stelle gleicher Köder, was soll ich sagen....nach vielleicht 15 Würfen ist der Blinker fest... Fest? Irgendwie kommt da doch was mit...die ist aber grösser! Mit zittrigen Händen den Kescher klargemacht, jetzt blos nichts falsch machen! Ich konnte die Mefo dann nach kurzem kräftigen Drill ins Netz ziehen, ich glaube sie war etwas überrumpelt
> Ein wunderschöner silberner Fisch mit 74cm!
> Die zweite Mefo überhaupt und wahrscheinlich die größte die ich je fangen werden... man muss auch mal Glück habe
> 
> Hier ein Foto, ich hoffe es klappt.
> 
> Grüße,  Olli



Digges Petri Heil, doller Fisch. #6


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Dickes Petri zu der Schönheit.
Das wird jetzt aber wohl wirklich nicht ganz einfach, die zu toppen#6


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri, 74 cm sind schon happig. Das sind so sachen die ich am Mefo Angeln liebe, es gibt Leute die brauchen Jahre um mal über 50cm zu kommen und andere fangen innerhalb der ersten Tage so ein Teil. :>


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

was für eine größe. petri


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Hallo Sportfreunde
Heute in der Hohwachter Bucht 
nächste Nullnummer 
sehr Merkwürdig
keine Fänge von der Küste !!


----------



## ollifischer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Vielen Dank an alle!
 Ich war an der Westküste unterwegs, schöne Strandabschnitte gibt´s dort ja zuhauf...

 Es gibt so Tage meiner Erfahrung nach alle paar Jahre, wo man einfach mal einen Lauf hat  Leider sehr selten, man sollte es dann einfach genießen. Die Schneidertage kommen auf jeden Fall immer wieder 

 Grüße,
 Olli


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Hallo Leute !
Ich habe mal eine Frage an Euch, die in der
Hohwachter Bucht bzw.in der Neustädter Bucht fischen .
Wie sieht es zZ. mit den Fangerfolgen aus ?

Ich bin seit Tagen los ,jedoch nicht einer hat kontakt .
Da ich seit ca .20 Jahren auf Trutten fische und diese Phase 
 selten erlebt habe ,wundert mich das.
Nahrung ist im Wasser ,ich sah Borstenwürmer schwärmen ,in  der 
letzten Vollmondphase.
Gestern sah ich einen großen Schwarm Sandaale .
Ist schon zu viel Nahrung vorhanden?
Tight lines


----------



## lammi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Moin,Rügen brachte Gestern 3Lütte.Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Moin Jungs,
 haben gestern und vorgestern bei hohem Wasserstand wieder alles gegeben, aber nichts bekommen. 
 Da bekomme ich nen dicken Hals, wenn ich höre bzw. auch sehe, wenn ab 1. März über 80 Mefos innerhalb von 3 Tagen an Bachausläufen gefangen werden.
 Ich denke nicht das der Bestand dadurch gefährdet wird, aber potenziale Laichfische werden praktisch vor ihrer Haustür gefangen.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> haben gestern und vorgestern bei hohem Wasserstand wieder alles gegeben, aber nichts bekommen.
> Da bekomme ich nen dicken Hals, wenn ich höre bzw. auch sehe, wenn ab 1. März über 80 Mefos innerhalb von 3 Tagen an Bachausläufen gefangen werden.
> Ich denke nicht das der Bestand dadurch gefährdet wird, aber potenziale Laichfische werden praktisch vor ihrer Haustür gefangen.



Wo liegt da dein Problem?  Abgelaicht haben sie doch da schon längst. Und ob die nun noch in den bächen befangen werden,  oder 2 monate später in der ostsee,  is doch wumpe


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

das ist doch nur noch fleisch machen, da bleibt doch das abenteuer auf der strecke.ich habe für solche forellenangler nicht soviel über. LEBEN UND LEBEN LASSEN !#yIch hoffe diese Leute lesen das mal hier, und überdenken ihr handeln ein wenig. es sagt ja keiner etwas wenn man 1-3 fische mitnimmt. aber bei solchen massenfängen von 10 und mehr fischen werden wir alle in ein paar jahren, nicht mehr unserem heiß geliebten hobby nachgehen können.#: Mfg Mefofänger


----------



## Mxfx85

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



neukieler schrieb:


> Wo liegt da dein Problem?  Abgelaicht haben sie doch da schon längst. Und ob die nun noch in den bächen befangen werden,  oder 2 monate später in der ostsee,  is doch wumpe




Ohne Worte#q


----------



## Rumpi87

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Wie sieht's denn momentan dann in der Region Weißenhaus und Fehmarn aus? Wollten übernächste Woche unsere ersten Versuche auf Meerforelle starten... Nur wenn momentan so ziemlich garnichts geht brauchen wir die 2-3 Stunden fahrt ja nicht zwingend auf uns nehmen! 

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

War heute mit belly in wh, schönes mefo wetter, ordentlich welle und himmel war bedeckt, bloss die fische waren nicht da, kann aber auch sein das es an den fischer mit seinen 2km netz lag.

Trotzdem schöner tag


----------



## katt77

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Hallo Fahre morgen auf die Insel hat wer mal einen Tip für mich ???

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Tino34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



katt77 schrieb:


> Hallo Fahre morgen auf die Insel hat wer mal einen Tip für mich ???
> 
> Mfg Marcel



Werfen, werfen und nochmal werfen!!!:vik:


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



neukieler schrieb:


> Wo liegt da dein Problem?  Abgelaicht haben sie doch da schon längst. Und ob die nun noch in den bächen befangen werden,  oder 2 monate später in der ostsee,  is doch wumpe



Naja, ich sehe das etwas anders. 
Dort werden die hungrigen Fische massenhaft gefangen und das spricht sich rum.
Die Kritik gilt dem, der diesen Bereich sperren könnte. Geht doch an anderen Stellen auch.
:c:c


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Ich würde auch gerne kurz meinen Senf zur Ethik dazu geben:
Grundsätzlich angele ich um einen Fisch für die Pfanne zu bekommen und mir dies doppelt Spaß macht. Zum einen der Fang und der Genuss an der Natur und zum anderen schmeckt mir ein selbst gefangener Fisch besonders lecker (angeln ohne die Absicht des Verzehres sehe ich als Tierquälerei an!).

Was ich jedoch anprangere und zu tiefst verachte ist die maßlose Entnahme aus der Natur! Das hat noch nie einer Population gut getan und ist, im Falle der Meerforelle, ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Zuchtbemühungen! 

Meine Bitte: Nehmt euch das mit was ihr auf einen Grill bekommt und ihr bei einem Mahl essen könnt, nicht mehr!


----------



## katt77

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Danke schön Jungs werde mich Melden wenn was war (Y)

mfg Marcel.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Moin#h
Ich finde,,es muss ein Gesetz geben,indem man alle ´braunen´ Fische zurücksetzen muss,,habe dieses Jahr etliche Massenfänge gesehn, von gefärbten Fischen bis 75+ und knapp 2kg..
Als ich ihm sagte das der Fisch nicht schmecken kann, kam nur `mach ich Fischklopps draus´ #d
aber viele Leute haben nach 3 Stück, die nächstgefangenen zurückgesetzt.
Und warum es zurzeit so schlecht beißt liegt am Hochwasser + Ostwind, ist immer so...


----------



## Carsten83

Martyin84 schrieb:


> Und warum es zurzeit so schlecht beißt liegt am Hochwasser + Ostwind, ist immer so...




D.h. Wenn der Wind mal wieder drehen sollte, verbessern sich auch wieder die Fänge? Bin ab Montag ab Montag oben und sehr gespannt...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

..... also jetzt nur mal zum Geschmack der ausgemergelten Absteiger ... ich habe 2006 beim Rapfenangeln in der Unterelbe (Schulau) zufällig und unbeabsichtigt eine 70er gefangen, die so dünn war wie ein Mopedschlauch. Da die Arme den Köder inhalierte, stark blutete und sich bei ihren Fluchten über die Steine auch noch arg ramponiert hatte, habe ich sie nach Beratung mit zwei weiteren Anglern unter Bedauern abgeschlagen. Der geräucherte Fisch schmeckte überraschenderweise wirklich vorzüglich. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle betonen, dass ich unter günstigeren Umständen so eine arme Kreatur immer so schonend wie möglich abhaken und schwimmen lassen würde und dieser Beitrag kein Plädoyer dafür ist, verhungerte Absteiger zu verkosten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass beim Spinnfischen im angegebenen Abschnitt als Beifang eine Mefo beißt, ist übrigens äußerst gering. Die letzte Mefo (ein 45er Grönländerin auf fluogrünem Gummifisch beim Zanderangeln) hatte 1998 das zweifelhafte Vergnügen ...


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Moin#h
> Ich finde,,es muss ein Gesetz geben,indem man alle ´braunen´ Fische zurücksetzen muss,,habe dieses Jahr etliche Massenfänge gesehn, von gefärbten Fischen bis 75+ und knapp 2kg..
> Als ich ihm sagte das der Fisch nicht schmecken kann, kam nur `mach ich Fischklopps draus´ #d
> aber viele Leute haben nach 3 Stück, die nächstgefangenen zurückgesetzt.
> Und warum es zurzeit so schlecht beißt liegt am Hochwasser + Ostwind, ist immer so...



Wir reden beide wahrscheinlich von der gleichen Stelle.
 Nun stell dir mal vor, wenn man diesen Bereich schon Jahre zuvor geschützt hätte, was an Meerforellen in der Bucht unterwegs wäre.
 Denn dieses Problem gibt es ja schon ein paar Jahre.
 Und vielleicht hättest du gestern mit deinem Bruder mehr Erfolg gehabt.#c


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Moin#h
> Ich finde,,es muss ein Gesetz geben,indem man alle ´braunen´ Fische zurücksetzen muss,,habe dieses Jahr etliche Massenfänge gesehn, von gefärbten Fischen bis 75+ und knapp 2kg..
> Als ich ihm sagte das der Fisch nicht schmecken kann, kam nur `mach ich Fischklopps draus´ #d
> aber viele Leute haben nach 3 Stück, die nächstgefangenen zurückgesetzt.
> Und warum es zurzeit so schlecht beißt liegt am Hochwasser + Ostwind, ist immer so...


Hi, 

gibt ja aber zum Glück  auch mehr als genug Leute die gefärbte Fische und auch wieder blank gewordene Absteiger mit schlechter Kondition zurücksetzen.Das Problem ist viele gerade Anfänger haben oft wenig Plan und knüppeln direkt alles ab.Egal ob der Fisch gefärbt ist oder ein schlanker Absteiger.Die wissen oft garnicht in welchem Stadion der Fisch sich gerade befindet hauptsache Fisch und einen ab aufn Kopf.


----------



## Aalfred-HH

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Manch ein Angler, insbesondre die unerfahrenen, wissen es meines Erachtens einfach nicht besser und verhalten sich dann aus Sicht der erfahrenen falsch. 
Das sollte auch berücksichtigt werden. Statt diese dann mit erhobenem Zeigefinger durch das Foren-Dorf zu jagen, müssen wir als erfahrenere aufklären, aufklären und nochmals aufklären. 
Dennoch darf und muss bewusst nicht waidgerechtes Verhalten aber auch angesprochen werden, im Sinne der Kreatur und der Hobbitischer. 
Das fängt beim Liegenlassen von Müll und Schnüren am Angelplatz an und hört beim sinnlosen Verangeln kleiner, Abschlagen gefärbter/geschützter Fische und sinnlosen Massenentnahmen auf. 

Wir alle können und müssen unseren Beitrag dazu leisten.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Carsten83 schrieb:


> D.h. Wenn der Wind mal wieder drehen sollte, verbessern sich auch wieder die Fänge? Bin ab Montag ab Montag oben und sehr gespannt...



Als der Wind am Mittwoche drehte begann auch sofort das Beissen. Donnerstag war dann Hochwasser, starker Wind aus Ost und Fisch vor Ort und sie haben auch gebissen. Heute war es dann wieder wie gehabt. Viele Angler ohne jeglichen Kontakt.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

@ Windfinder @ Sea-trout  @ Aalfred
#6
Warum man einige Schonbezirke ab 1.03. beangeln darf und einige nicht,,dass kapiert wohl nur der DAV. Klar,ohne Massenfänge würde es an den Stränden noch besser laufen,,aber da wartet ja schon der Nebenberufsfischer mit seinem Ruderboot
jedenfalls vor 1-2wochen hats noch sehr gut gebissen,,bei ordentlich westwind,aber flachem Wasserstand,,ist oft nur ne Wind/Wetter/Temperatur Sache meiner Meinung nach..


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> @ Windfinder @ Sea-trout  @ Aalfred
> #6
> Warum man einige Schonbezirke ab 1.03. beangeln darf und einige nicht,,dass kapiert wohl nur der DAV. Klar,ohne Massenfänge würde es an den Stränden noch besser laufen,,aber da wartet ja schon der Nebenberufsfischer mit seinem Ruderboot
> jedenfalls vor 1-2wochen hats noch sehr gut gebissen,,bei ordentlich westwind,aber flachem Wasserstand,,ist oft nur ne Wind/Wetter/Temperatur Sache meiner Meinung nach..


Du hast recht. Vieleicht tut sich demnächst da was!?#6
Und wir hoffen auf die kommende Lufterwärmung und damit auf steigenen Wassertemperaturen. #6#a


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Aalfred-HH schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Manch ein Angler, insbesondre die unerfahrenen, wissen es meines Erachtens einfach nicht besser und verhalten sich dann aus Sicht der erfahrenen falsch.
> Das sollte auch berücksichtigt werden. Statt diese dann mit erhobenem Zeigefinger durch das Foren-Dorf zu jagen, müssen wir als erfahrenere aufklären, aufklären und nochmals aufklären.
> Dennoch darf und muss bewusst nicht waidgerechtes Verhalten aber auch angesprochen werden, im Sinne der Kreatur und der Hobbitischer.
> Das fängt beim Liegenlassen von Müll und Schnüren am Angelplatz an und hört beim sinnlosen Verangeln kleiner, Abschlagen gefärbter/geschützter Fische und sinnlosen Massenentnahmen auf.
> 
> Wir alle können und müssen unseren Beitrag dazu leisten.




Ja, da gebe ich dir Recht! Wie wäre es mit einem angepinten Beitrag ganz oben?! Quasi so die Ethik-Grundregeln des Meefofischens. Mindestmaße, Unterscheidung Lachs - Meefo - Steelhead (Hybride). Und natürlich die Entnahme von gefärbten, geschlauchten Fischen.


----------



## basstid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Nabend, ich verbinde mal die Fangmeldung einer knapp 60er Forelle, die ich in der letzten Woche an einer geheimen Geheimstelle im östlichen Holstein im letzten Abendlicht nach 8stündigem Werfen mit einem dänischen Durchlaufblinker vor einem Drillingshaken gefangen habe, mit den Posts der letzten Seite. Am Parkplatz - die Rushhour der Zusammenpackenden war gerade in vollem Gange - kam dann auch gleich ein Experte an und stellte empört fest, der Fisch sei ein Absteiger und noch viel zu dünn. Das musste wohl dringend gesagt werden, denn er latschte gleich weiter zu den beiden Jungs, die vom BellyBoat aus 30 maßige Dorsche gefangen haben um denen zum überragenden Fang gratulieren. Danke für deine Meinung dachte ich da nur - du Hafensänger. Natürlichlich war der Fisch etwas schlanker, aber warum soll ich den dann nicht entnehmen? Zuhause habe ich den in sechs Teile geschnitten und zusammen mit Beilagen hatten am nächsten Tag sechs Leute ein wirklich leckeres Essen. Denen habe ich aber auch nicht gesagt, dass die Schonzeit seit drei Monaten vorbei ist und dass der Fisch ein bisschen mager war. 
Diesen fast ethischen und oft überkorrekten Ansatz beim Angeln auf Meerforelle kann ich immer weniger nachvollziehen. Nachdem ich Jahre lang im Süßwasser geangelt habe, wollte ich vor fünf Jahren auch mal eine Meerforelle fangen. Natürlich beliest man sich und stößt auf diverse Foren. Waidmännisch korrekt habe ich auch alles gemacht, was da so geschrieben wird und natürlich habe ich auch gleich diverse Einzelhaken an alle Köder gebaut. Bin ich heute von ab, weil ich es unlogisch finde, signifikant mehr Fische zu verlieren als mit nem anständigen Drilling - eben weil ja auch so wenige anbeißen.


----------



## Rumpi87

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Moin moin!
Ich hab da nochmal ne Frage... 
Wenn ich als Niedersachse nach SH (Weißenhaus oder Fehmarn) fahre, muss ich dann inzwischen eine "Küstenkarte" kaufen?
Weil früher brauchte man sowas ja nicht wenn man nen Fischereischein hatte! 
Ich meine sowas mal gelesen zu haben!

Schönen Sonntag noch! 

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Ja, du brauchst eine "fischereiabgabgemarke" für SH. Einige angelläden bieten diese an. Ansonsten in den jeweiligen fischereiämtern. 10 euro kostet die und ist bis zum jahresend gültig


----------



## Rumpi87

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Danke für die schnelle Info! )

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

hab mich heute gleich nach der arbeit in die fluten gestürzt, bei leichter auflandige welle und fettem seenebel gab es ne süsse 47iger , ich habe sie zum essen eingeladen


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri, und wo ist meine Einladung#h


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

petri. las sie dir schmecken. und der karpfen soll karpfen essen.:q


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri zum schönen Silber - und wo warst du doch gleich?


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Bild Nummer 3  :q,


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

gestern morgen #6
HE HE HE HE


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Moin!
Ich war gestern Abend mal wieder an meinem Hausstrand. Von 19:30 Uhr bis 21:00 Uhr hatte ich vier kleine Dorsche |rolleyes.
Wetter war kalt und nebelig mit 30 Meter Sicht. Wasser 7,5 Grad und Glasklar.
Natürlich habe ich von Land aus geangelt......|sagnix.


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> gestern morgen #6
> HE HE HE HE
> Anhang anzeigen 216772
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 216773




Komische Fliegenrolle? Und die Fliege erst#d.

Petri!#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> gestern morgen #6
> HE HE HE HE



komm Du nochmal und mecker über eine falsche Rute Du Blechschmeisser :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> gestern morgen #6
> HE HE HE HE
> Anhang anzeigen 216772
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 216773



Moin, 
 ´magst du mir den Blinker verraten, mit dem du erfolgreich warst?|kopfkrat


----------



## Icha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Moin,
> ´magst du mir den Blinker verraten, mit dem du erfolgreich warst?|kopfkrat


 
Ich bin zwar nicht der Angesprochene, aber ich behaupte mal:
More Silda in grün/weiß...vllt. 18gr oder auch 22gr...man weiß es nich.

Großartiger Köderlauf wie ich finde.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Ihr habt schon gemerkt, das inzwischen April wäre?? 
;-)))


----------



## Icha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr habt schon gemerkt, das inzwischen April wäre??
> ;-)))


 
Aber er bezieht sich doch auf einen März-Fang


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Dann macht mal trotzdem nen Thread für April auf....

Könnte ja sein, dass jemand was Silbernes fängt..

;-))


----------



## Icha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Gibt es schon.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuups - dann mach ich hier mal dicht..


----------

